# Hoyt Vector Turbo Tuning Issues



## indig_rebel (Apr 30, 2012)

I am in need of some help with some tuning issues I been experiencing. I bow will shoot ok but the arrows constantly hit to the left of my target. I have even maxed out my sights but still hitting left. First my set up:
2012 Hoyt Vector Turbo currently set at 62 pounds with 28.5 draw length
Spott Hogg Hunter 5 pins Flatline Surigical 400 cut at 26.5 with Trophy Taker Extreme arrow rest.
I do have bowjax Super slipjax one on bottom of nocking string and one on each cable below the roller guard.

Now I have did some measurements and my axle to axle is 35 5/16th inch when it should be 35 inches and brace height is just under 6 1/4 when it should be 6 inches flat. 

How would I begin to test for cam lean and also adjusting the brace height how would I begin to adjust the yoke?....
or does anyone else have any bright ideas as to where to begin????.....


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

What # cams ? I don't think you are in spec for starters. Go to Hoyts web page and get the correct specs. The main reason you are probably hitting left is because the VT torques to the right if you don't correct it with your grip. Look up at your string while you have it drawn back, you will notice that the bow is torqued to the right if you are right handed. Proper grip is important with the VT. I use my thumb pointing forward to roll it in place. The VT will get you PO'ed if you are asking these types of questions already. This bow may not be for you judging by the questions you are asking. But there is no reason you can't learn. Get a good bow press also. Seriously ,Your last paragraph sounds like you know what you are talking about for some odd reason ??? You have the correct lingo, you must have read something some place ? You seem to know all about yokes and brace and ATA. Good luck and there is already plenty of info posted. Use your search.


----------



## Archway Hunter (Mar 21, 2011)

ATA should be 35 1/4 inches. It sounds like you are using sideplates on your grip rather than the standard rubber 180 grip. If so, the sideplates will add to your BH....or at least it does on mine ( 6 3/16 BH on mine). If your arrows are hitting to the right and you have your centershot set correctly (about 3/4), then put a couple twists into the right side yoke leg and take a couple twists out of the left side yoke. Also, make sure your cams are in sync and timed on a drawboard. When done, you will find that the VT shoots best with just a bit of positive cam lean.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

1. Get the specs for the bow from hoyt like previous posters have stated
2. Set the bow back to factory specs
3. Ensure the draw stops are hitting at the same time
4. Arrow might be a touch weak. Your set-up is quite similar to mine.
5. You'll have to play with your grip. I like a low grip, its more comfortable for me and I shot well that way. It doesn't work with this bow because of the riser torque Cheese1 mentioned.

Now to the tuning.
1. Because of the riser torque, it will probably tune a little inside of 3/4" centershot. put use that as a starting point.
2. Next try a modified french tune. Have a target with a vertical line on the face. Take a shot up close at 2 yards then go back to 20 yards, using the same pin for both. If the 20 yard shot impacts left of the 2 yard shot, move the rest to the right. Do the same thing again take a 2 yard and a 20 yard shot until they line up on the vertical.
3. Now I like to go to the paper to see what the tail end of my arrow is doing. We can use the yokes on the split buss cable to control the horizontal nock travel and get rid of any left/right tears. I usually shoot through at about 5 yards, but whatever works for you. I can almost guarantee you will have a tail left tear. Worry about the left/right tear first.
4. Now to yoke tune. If it is a tail left tear, press your bow, put a half twist into the left yoke and take out a half twist out of the right yoke. Do opposite if it is a right tear. Shoot through paper again taking note of any changes.
5. repeat as required. Your top cam will probably have some nasty looking lean at full draw. Just the way the bow is because of design nothing to worry about.
6. Next take care of your vertical tears.

This is a good bow to learn all this stuff on.


----------

